# Side effects from spot on worming treatment in cats?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I have given the cats worming treatment in the form of spot on like the flea stuff where you rub it on the back or their necks.
They has one pippette each and then were separated for an hour.
Of course for a few days they looked spiky there and had White bits on the tips of the fur on the neck.
I noticed though the last couple of days my male cat has been losing tufts of fur. Do you know if it's related? 
I'm going to ring the vet tomorrow to ask about it.
I'm wondering if it's just a bit of moulting or rough play? 
My female cat used to pull tufts of fur out a long time ago and sometimes now she loses some if she's the victim of some rough play between the two.

My male is a silver tabby and a different colour mostly to my other one so I'm sure is his fur. He seems a bit thin and rough around his neck area but it could just be me looking for stuff like that. He is a very sensitive cat anyway, but he seems ok in himself. He has got a little balding patch though above his eye before you get to his ear but maybe that's ear mites or from the wound he had from playing?there's also been really smelly poop which has mainly been much lighter in colour with a bit of yellow colouring and its a bit softer. I am pretty sure its his poop


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

it can give a small patch of fur loss and itching - think its the alcohol in it? - if your cat is affected it can sometimes help if you put the spot on in 2 or 3 places on the back of the neck where they cant lick it.

if he isnt scratching or biting at it it should grow back fine.
if he`s bothered by it call the vet for advice.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks. I'm going to ring the vet anyway tomorrow but he seems fine. Playing round, sleeping and eating as normal. He couldn't get to the stuff on the neck. I separated them so wouldnt lick it off each other or play and rub it on each other.
This was a few days ago now, so he should be ok but I'll keep an eye on them both.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

if the missing fur is just where you put the spot on its probarbly that.

or they`ve been have rough play and he lost? 

have you checked that he has no bald patches or itchy flaky skin anywhere else?

and a quick phone call to put your mind at rest wont hurt


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I can't seem to see any missing fur on him today. I'll look again later. The bit by the eye I'm sure is just cos of his colouring and he's getting older, plus he has a bit of a scar there. You know,,,where the fur seperates more in that area leading up to the ear. Hard to explain but I think it's normal actually lol.


----------

